# Are Willow Trees Poisonous????



## Abandluc (26 August 2008)

My old mare was yesterday, put in a field with a fallen willow tree. The tree fell about 3 weeks ago and it is completely dried up and dead. But her and the other horses have been eating the dried leaves and the stripping the bark.

Does anyone know if this is poisonous?? dead or alive???

Thank you


----------



## Cahill (26 August 2008)

i dont think so.
it`s got a sort of asprin in it,maybe they have headaches.lol


----------



## lochpearl (26 August 2008)

No they are fine, as CAHILL said willows have like a natural asprin in however I wouldn't be too happy if mine were eating if all day everyday!! I would then start to get a bit paranoid!!


----------



## baloo (26 August 2008)

Hope not because my pony loves the one that over hangs his paddock!!


----------



## morgan4eva (26 August 2008)

Mine absolutely love them - someone also told me that not only do they contain an aspirin type thing but also are a calmer.  Mine will snatch a mouthful while i'm schooling given the chance as I have willow trees around the sand school. They obviously feel  they need it with me schooling them lol!


----------



## Donkeymad (26 August 2008)

They love Willows and they are absolutely fine. As said, they can have an aspirin effect


----------



## Abandluc (26 August 2008)

Thank you to everyone for reply. It's much appreciated, let's hope it gives the old girl some relief from her stiffness!!!


----------



## BankEndRescue (26 August 2008)

sorry I disagree with the majority....in small doses it isn't harmful but if eaten in large quantities it can cause internal bleeds due to the aspirin content


----------



## Tia (27 August 2008)

Hmm I don't know about that as aspirin is a synthetic drug.  Willow has salicylic acid which is similar but not the same as aspirin.

Willow has been known to be safe for animals for years.  Many farms used to have willows growing around/in fields where the water course runs.  Animals have eaten willow for centuries and gain value from willow.  These days though, most people tend to medicate their horses with powders and suchlike; shame really when there are so many natural remedies out there.


----------



## hellybelly6 (27 August 2008)

My horse loves eating a bit of Willow on a hack.

He also likes, thistle seeds, rose hips, hawthorn flowers leaves and fruit, dandylions, bay willow herb and cleavers.

I agree with Tia, a little of what you fancy does you good.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (2 September 2008)

I've heard their good for itching and the skin etc too??
Whether thats true or not


----------

